# Belgian/QH Cross



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

barbed wire :shock: 


anyhow....she looks good if shes just going to be trail ridden. very beautiful.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Barbed wire with horse hair deco. :? 

She looks like a sweetie, I see no conformational flaws that will give you a rough ride on the trail.


----------



## Sunkissed28f (Apr 7, 2008)

I really wish people would take better pictures of the horses they want to sell. But you never know, some people just don't have the skills and when you see the horse in person it's WAY better than in the pictures. 

That's why I said there were some equine NO-NO's.
I don't approve. Haha!

Actually they have since replaced it with braided hot wire.

That was a part of the pasture that didn't hold horses and they had to move some there while they were dealing with down trees and such after some bad weather. 

Good to know she is kept in better conditions, huh?

Some of these folks in the south just don't get it. 

I didn't see/feel any major confirmation flaws either.

I am also getting a pre-purchase exam on her as well.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She looks pretty good for trail riding.  I say go for it.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

Something about her front legs bug me. It looks like they curve in.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

saraequestrian said:


> Something about her front legs bug me. It looks like they curve in.


She's back at the knee. 

I don't see anything that would prevent her from being a trail horse.


----------



## Sunkissed28f (Apr 7, 2008)

She is a little back at the knee. All in all I don't see anything that's going to hinder her riding ability in the future.

Is it just me or do many draft breeds have a little of the "back at the knee" look? :wink:


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I love her coloring!!!    Her mane is just gorgeous and her face has a nice soft look about it!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She's very nice. I don't see anything bad about her, should be good trail horse (if not spooky!).


----------



## Sunkissed28f (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks. You should seen her cleaned up!

I'll have to take better pictures when I can. 

Poor baby was all dirty here. After a "spa day" she is a nice sorrel and her white is super white. I love the feathering on her feet. 

It's so funny to see her in person, the blaze is less severe and she is a lot larger than she looks in the pictures.


Tacked up she is a dream. She isn't flashy, but she is a looker when she wants to be. 

And she doesn't spook. She was a doll on the trail, while the horse in front of us went nuts over the slightest noises.


----------

